# $25 NSFW + SFW Short Story Interest Check and Tell Me Some Ideas For Plots You'd Like To Buy!



## fernshiine (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello guys! I have my hands full from my commissions so I can't accept more, but I'm saving up for the Nintendo Switch purely from writing alone and I have decided to sell short stories for $25 each. People who will buy these will be getting this specific batch of short stories exclusively and this batch of stories will only be up on my market until I have ordered the Nintendo Switch (or maybe till the middle of March or something, idk). Think of them as a special limited edition type thing. 

Currently, I have reached $100/$600 or so through commissions alone, which is _amazing and exciting! _$25 USD goes quite a long way. 

I am doing twelve short stories in total. I am considering having an option to buy all 12 of them as a $100 bundle as well for the people who want them _all_, which is saving tons of money rather than buying each one for the full price of $25 each. The option to just buy one $25 is available as well!

*As For The Requests...*

There's no other word for this other than requesting a plot you'd like to see in the story, I guess. This isn't like a free request since you have to buy the story, but it isn't a commission either. I am writing these for myself as well and I want creative freedom, so I don't want anyone to write an entire script or anything.

~~~

$100/600 Reached! Thank you to those who commissioned me!

So, basically, if there are any characters, specific scenarios, or whatever you would like to see me write in one of these stories, you can comment here! You can just send me some sort of SFW or NSFW picture and say "interpret it and write a story about it", if you like, or maybe request some pairing you'd like to see. The simpler the better. 

I'll be posting the story titles and summaries on another thread, which will be the official sale thread!

Here's an account with more than one example of my writing: https://www.wattpad.com/user/Hazefrost in case you're curious!

Here are the stories I have written so far:

_(Feral) A tomcat named Red is going hunting one day when he suddenly detects the presence of a cat in heat. Immediately aroused, he finds her waiting for a tomcat such as himself to help her out. (NSFW/Normal sex)

(Antrho) A male fox thinks he has the chance of a lifetime when he is seduced by a beautiful white vixen with angel wings. However, when he gets to be with her for the night, he discovers that she isn't what he thought she was. (NSFW/Transformation sex)_

More info will be released when I am done with all twelve stories! I will also be posting updates to them here and responding to requests you have for what happens in some of the stories!

This thread isn't formatted neatly and I apologize for that. I'm really hungry and there's no food here so I'm kinda antsy :3


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 21, 2021)

Kinky shtuff. I love it!

*^_^*


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 21, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Kinky shtuff. I love it!
> 
> *^_^*


Teehee! Thanks! I get a lot of commissions for that type of thing so I figured I'd write some for the short stories x3 

I like how they've turned out so far.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 21, 2021)

I'll keep this in mind.  
I love kinky NSFW stuff, I just might comission you in the near future.


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 21, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> I'll keep this in mind.
> I love kinky NSFW stuff, I just might comission you in the near future.


Oooo thanks!

I don’t mind writing it


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey, this sounds fun!

Could you write and explain how this happened 2 me!?









						[COMM] A Squirrel in a Bind by KiyoshiRingtail97
					

First comm of the 3rd batch of bondage comms!. . This one's for TrevorTheBlueSquirrel!. . He wanted his blue squirelly self to be t ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 23, 2021)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Hey, this sounds fun!
> 
> Could you write and explain how this happened 2 me!?
> 
> ...


Ooo that looks like fun! I sure can!


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 27, 2021)

This is (kind of) a bump but I have two of the stories done!

_Red & Cream_, a story about two alley cats mating is complete and ready for sale, along with _Tale Of A Pink Doe,_ which is a slightly kinky story about a stag unexpectedly mating with a pink doe named Strawberry after saving her from a bobcat.

Anyway, just felt like mentioning that :3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 2, 2021)

I guess you're not doing these now?



			https://media2.giphy.com/media/X7eBTCJdSltKg/200.webp?cid=ecf05e479iq6so07j49vtysm7cr4vurl79po031ac243sm7l&rid=200.webp


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 2, 2021)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> I guess you're not doing these now?
> 
> 
> 
> https://media2.giphy.com/media/X7eBTCJdSltKg/200.webp?cid=ecf05e479iq6so07j49vtysm7cr4vurl79po031ac243sm7l&rid=200.webp


Oh, I forgot to delete the thread but I cancelled because when I _did _release some people weren't interested, and then I reached my goal and then had to help my dad with some planning lol. My bad.


----------

